# GA16i nozzle placement



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

can anyone tell me where the best spot for a wet nitrous nozzle would be? the instruction say to place behind the mass air sensor but on the tbi engine the sensor is in the tbi. can anyone help?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

anywhere between 4-6 inches before the TB im pretty sure.


----------



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> anywhere between 4-6 inches before the TB im pretty sure.


but won't running the nitrous through the sensor make the engine run rich?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

4-6 inches before the TB is after the MAF


----------



## SmokeScream (Aug 25, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> 4-6 inches before the TB is after the MAF


not in a tbi engine mass air sensor is in the tbi


----------

